# Fuente y peltier, no hay manera



## 4all (Jul 24, 2006)

Bueno lo primero un saludo y mis felicitaciones a admin, mod y user por el foro.
  Estoy inmerso en un proyecto que se me está haciendo cada vez mas complicado, aunque desde siempre me las he apañado con la electronica, hay temas que se me escapan. L incidencia si se puede llamar así pasa por la conexión de varias celulas peltier en paralelo o serie para construir un pequeño circuito de aire acondicionado de uso interno sobre un sistema de telecomunicaciones, hasta aquí todo bien, celulas y fuente, la fuente no es pequeña tiene 700 w y sobre 12,5 A por lo que la teoría dice le sobra para todo el invento, pero claro una vez la conecto se me biene abajo automáticamente. Probé con un adaptador de estos de CA a 12 v y perfecto vemos en el display de la controladora de temperatura como esta cae a toda mecha, pero al ser un adaptador pequeño se calienta en execivamente y solo sirve para una. Mi duda es este tipo de celulas ¿ necesitan de alguna reptificación de corriente?, que tipo de fuentes son las ideales? y ¿porqué? es lo fundamental de la consulta ocurre esto con la fuente que tengo actualmente. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=16843&vpn=FX700-GLN&manufacture=FSP GROUP USA .Las especificaciones http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/psu-roundup_7.html . Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## llu (Jul 25, 2006)

Tienes que decirnos cuántas células piensas poner y si están en serie o en paralelo. Ese dato es importante. Las células peltier se deben alimentar con una tensión continua. Cuanto menor rizado tenga esa tensión, mejor se comportarán.
Las hay de diferentes tensiones ya que hay algunas células peltier que ya las venden conectadas en serie o en paralelo. Así que, según la aplicación, la tensión de alimentación será una u otra.
No me queda muy claro la tensión que da tu fuente de alimentación. La verdad es que 700W parecen muchos watios como para que se te esté cayendo pero si no sabemos las especificaciones de las células que estás usando. Piensa que el rendimiento de esos dispositivos es muy bajo, es decir, consumen mucha potencia eléctrica para dar poca potencia térmica. Dicho rendimiento está muchas veces por debajo del 50%.
Es importante asímismo para no estropearlas, que refrigeres la parte de la céluca que se pone caliente. Para ello debes adosar, a dicha parte caliente, un disipador de aletas de aluminio y en algunas ocasiones incluso un ventilador que fuerce el aire por las aletas de dicho disipador.
En fin, vaya rollo que te acabo de echar . Si nos das más datos de lo que estás montando quizás podamos afinar más la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## 4all (Jul 26, 2006)

Gracias por tus indicaciones, intento formar un circuito con 4 celulas, pero las pruebas iniciales tal y como expuse las estoy realizando con una sola, ya ves si conecto en serie las 4, je,je,je,. La idea básica es un pequeño circuito de refrigeración por aire acondicionado con 4 celulas de aproximadamante 59w, ya tengo la parte mecanica construida pero me doy de cabezasos con la fuente, hoy localizo otra fuente mas antigua y de menos w de un PC fuera de servicio, que creo que ese no es el principal problema, de momento me queda claro que la corriente debe ser continua y de bastante amperaje, rebuscando me encuentro con que podemso modificar la salida a 5v de estas, que es la que mas Amp saca para subir su tensión hasta 15v, eso es ya otra historia. lo principal y mi verdadera duda es que veo en lo poco que hay graficamente sobre peltier en pruebas de campo que se toma directamente la corriente de las salidas de estas fuentes sobre los molex en refrigeraciones para CPU, el empleo de esta fuente es mas por su relación tamaño-amperaje que por otra cosa ya que el empleo de un transformadorr o fuente lineal es caro y de exesivo tamaño. Tal y como comenté no entiendo como con un adaptador 220CA a 12vCC de 0.5 Amp tira como las balas y comienza a desender hasta 1ºC la peltier ¿Que diferencia puede haber de este adaptador a una fuente el amperaje, la rectificación de la corriente? supuestamente este adaptdor es para hardware externo de PC por lo que el tipo de corriente debería ser la misma. Bueno a ver si algun tecnico ha realizado pruebas con estas fuentes en particular y puede postear el procedimiento. Saludos afectuosos y reitero las gracias por las ayudas.


----------



## Billgaoc (Dic 9, 2006)

No se si aun es tiempo de mi respuesta, pero lo conveniente de este sistema de enfriamiento seria que utilizaras una fuente conmutada especifica a lo que necesita de consumo la peltier, si podrias decirme que modelo es la Peltier podriamos ubicar cuanto amperaje necesita, yo he tenido problema que con el tiempo de uso la Peltier podria llevar a estropearce acausa de la fuente ó que la misma fuente se estropiara.

Saludos

Billgaoc


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2006)

quizas al aplicarle toda esa carga a la fuente de golpe actue alguna proteccion


_redondeando respusta   


  tu fuente tiene 4 salidad de 12V conectas 1 peltier a cada una de ellas


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola:

En tu primer mensaje hablas de una fuente con salida de CA (corriente alterna) de 12 voltios.

Las celulas Peltier se alimentan con CC (corriente continua) y asi logran una cara caliente y otra fria. 

Si las alimentas con CA solo logras un efercto de resistencia en caldeo en ambas caras.

Saludos y feliz Navidad


----------

